# Second stage VISA GP times



## benjamin.martinez (Jul 23, 2017)

Anyone waiting for their second stage permanent VISA which has gone pass the original 8-10 months last year? Here my wife still waiting, supposedly 8-10 now alteady in aged of 14 months, changes I noticed since last year was 8-10, then 10-12, then 13 to 23 andnow was staggering 15 to 25 months 😭😭😭
Thanks guys


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Ben... I'm a little confused on your post and maybe it's because? But your profile states that you are originally from the Philippines and you are in Australia so... Is your wife an Australian and filling for Philippine Immigration or filing for a permanent Visa for Australia? I noticed nobody has touched this one but with a little more info maybe we can get somewhere.


----------



## benjamin.martinez (Jul 23, 2017)

Sorry I was new on this forum so I might not be up to scratch categorizing myself.
Both my wife and I were Filipino, I am the sponsor (already Australian citizen)
My wife is already here as well but with temporary VISA, it is currently on the second stage (permanent residency). It is now 14 months since we submitted the application online (thought that it will be faster), and still not assigned. I did everything I can to follow up but they keeps saying still under global standard yet it keeps increasing and getting push back. I thought new processing times only applies to new application submitted but looks like even existing ones. Thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

benjamin.martinez said:


> Sorry I was new on this forum so I might not be up to scratch categorizing myself.
> Both my wife and I were Filipino, I am the sponsor (already Australian citizen)
> My wife is already here as well but with temporary VISA, it is currently on the second stage (permanent residency). It is now 14 months since we submitted the application online (thought that it will be faster), and still not assigned. I did everything I can to follow up but they keeps saying still under global standard yet it keeps increasing and getting push back. I thought new processing times only applies to new application submitted but looks like even existing ones. Thanks


Hopefully she gets her Visa issue's finished  You might have better luck on the Australian expat part of this forum :fingerscrossed: Because I feel most of us are focused to the Philippines , I haven't heard your situation on the Philippines thread but it's interesting and good luck to you and your wife.


----------

